# square knox with K in keystone?



## sheila

Ok, I went through 6 boxes of jars looking for a 13! I found 1 but it had a chip in the rim. Are you sure the superstitious number isn't 5? LOL If it was I'd have a fortune!!! I did find 2 Knox Mason Jars that seemed different. They're square quarts with knox then a keystone with a K in it then mason. There's a seam around the bottom, the side seams go to the shoulders then the top threaded part seems to be attached separately. There are seams in the threaded part but they don't match up with the side seams.  I would post a photo but my photos aren't as good as a description. Any value? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thturk

From http://myinsulators.com :  K in a keystone:  Knox Bottle Company/Knox Glass Associates. Knox PA and other plant locations (1924-1968).  I don't know anymore about the jar.

 Trish


----------



## JohnRoy

Knox 1 Gallon, about $10; Quart and Pint; $3-5; and finally, a 1/2 pint would bring about $50. I sold a Gallon, Quart, and a Pint for about $20 on Ebay. They were made 1925-35. I had a bunch of them on the property. -John


----------



## jarsnstuff

Knox had factories in Palestine TX and Jackson MS as well as in Pennsylvania.  The half pint jars were made almost exclusively in Jackson.  There are 3 different styles of half gallon, Johns' estimate a little low - more like $18 - $25 for any version.  The only way to get $3-$5 for a quart or pint is to have a Knox lid on the jar.  Half pints $20 - $25 in my opinion.  (just a second opinion for you anyway) When we lived in Louisiana, a lot of folks still used them for canning....  Hang onto any Knox lids you can find, Redbook says the glass inserts are worth more than the metal lids, but I don't agree - the metal lids detiorate so it's really hard to find one in good condition.  -Tammy


----------



## sheila

Aw heck!! [] I guess all those boxes of jars are just glass! Thanks for the info Tammy, you sure know your jars! I better go look for some Knox lids now []


----------



## becky.lott77

I have a half gallon Knox Mason jar I would like to sell. Please contact me at 2054120680

Sent from my Alcatel_4060A using Tapatalk


----------



## becky.lott77

If anyone is interested in buying this half gallon Knox mason jar please contact me my name is Joel and my phone number is 205 412 0680

Sent from my Alcatel_4060A using Tapatalk


----------

